# EV goes 0-266kph in 0.5miles



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Check out the Assault&Battery Build Thread to find out the most recent news about our trip to Ellington Field, Houston, TX for the standing start 1/2 mile event.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/assault-n-battery-build-thread-74539p19.html



HOUSTON 1/2 MILE event put on by US Mile Racing.
Lonestar EV Racing Team took Assault&Battery to the Inaugural "US Mile" Houston 1/2 Mile Event. We made three runs, progressively faster with the best speed, 165.5mph in the 1/2 mile and a whopping 1/4 mile speed of 145.6mph. That 1/4 mile speed even impressed me as our best on a drag race strip has been 148mph. I don't know our 1/4 mile ET but I bet it was one of the best out there. This was extremely impressive to me because this was grooved concrete, so not only was the tire traction poor due to concrete, but it was about 1/2 air due to the grooves too. Our motor settings were 1600amps and 190V to each motor. The video is about 10 minutes. Thanks to all the supporters out there. See the credits at the end of the clip. The first run is supposed to be 140-160 to move up to a B license. We ran a 160.5mph then a 164 then a 165mph.




http://youtu.be/heEOnlYiEoM

Not our fastest run of the day, but it was the most crowd-pleasing. Chirping the tires all the way through fourth gear will get the crowd going. — at Ellington Field.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=673101042743413
First run at Ellington filmed by Flip Fletcher

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203985100817200&set=o.211977712189084&type=2&theater


----------

